# Square One deals and new Discus in.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, some cool items in and on sale. Remember, these prices are for GTAA members only and you'll have to ask for it. I'll tell the other staff members about it so you can get the price without me being there. When in doubt, tell them the prices are on the back room door.

Medium Gold Rams (some are longfin) $8.88
Cardinal Tetras (tank raised) 4 for $5
Apisto Pairs $12.88
Eureka Cichlids $6.88
Fire Red Shrimp 3 for $5


Discus are coming in tonight but I won't put up a price until I know they're ok. I have about 80 coming in from 5cm to 11cm. I'll be doing a deal on them all.

Oh and John over at our Scarborough store has Female Samarang Bettas on for $14.99


Brent.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

*discus*

hi:

I would like to know if your Scarborough store have discus for sale?
What strains did you order for your store.
thanks
dp


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

How large are the eureka?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I was at sq/one store, I suppose there is no deal on the discus or you have not rcv them.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

*discus*

hi loonie:
What is the size of the discus and for how much each?
What strain is available?
Thanks
dp


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

What I saw was blue diamond, 2in size for $22 each but once before they were selling for $10 each which was a good deal.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Brent,

do you guys still have some deal for cardinal tetras soon?
if you guys have some, what kind of water parameter they are in?
i have a low ph tank around 5.8 to 6 and 27degrees...

thanks
Kin



pjsbrent said:


> Ok, some cool items in and on sale. Remember, these prices are for GTAA members only and you'll have to ask for it. I'll tell the other staff members about it so you can get the price without me being there. When in doubt, tell them the prices are on the back room door.
> 
> Medium Gold Rams (some are longfin) $8.88
> Cardinal Tetras (tank raised) 4 for $5
> ...


----------

